# 1967 GTO mufflers



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Can some one tell me what mufflers sounds closest to stock mufflers that came on a 1967 GTO??
thanks in advance


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

One is longer than the other and you may need the resonators.

1967 GTO Exhaust Systems - Gardner Exhaust Systems - 1967 GTO Exhaust Sytems by Gardner


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

they may be quieter than you want them to be.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

There were 4 different systems used in '67 here are some sound clips.
The one used for '67 is auto trans with the resonators.

Sound Clips of Gardner Exhaust Systems - Muscle Car Exhaust Sytems by Gardner


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Been running stock mufflers without resonators on my '67 since 1987....nice and quiet, perfect for the 'cruiser' personality the car has. I think they are Walker brand.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You can get mufflers from 
Waldron's Exhaust or Inline Tube.

AFAIK, Gardner still doesn't sell individual components.
In the past, Gardner would sell complete systems only.


----------

